# Front left wheel leaning in. How to fix?



## mystical_ice (Nov 19, 2009)

If you saw my other thread, this is from slamming the front left of the bike into the back left of a F-250. Hit the front left of the bumper.

Bike runs fine, but the wheel's leaning in - trying to find out why...what's wrong with it. I took the wheel off and see the hub leaning a bit, but can't tell WHY.

See pictures.










































































Thanks


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

If nothing is bent Tie rods A arms Check and make sure your ball joints are all the way in. I have knocked them out even with the Circlips still attached. Bent rim? Thats all there is to check. Bent shock?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like the upper a-arm and the upper ball joint is bent... and kinda looks like the lower ball joint is in a bind..


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Check the distance between the center of the hub to the center of the hub in the back on both sides. Take the tires off to do this. If the left side is less, then the lower a-arm is bent back and the caster has been reduced. If so, just replace the a-arm.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Check the distance between the center of the hub to the center of the hub in the back on both sides. Take the tires off to do this. If the left side is less, then the lower a-arm is bent back and the caster has been reduced. If so, just replace the a-arm.


sounds like experience


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm guessing bent a-arm. They bend very easy


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

ThaMule said:


> sounds like experience


Hmmm..I'll never tell... except...stumps hidden by tall grass...whatcha gona do..


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Thats true...cant help what you cant see


----------



## sprintertech (Nov 22, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> Looks like the upper a-arm and the upper ball joint is bent... and kinda looks like the lower ball joint is in a bind..


agreed...def upper ball joint....camber is way out...


----------



## Wpeschel (Jan 21, 2009)

Check the frame where the upper control arm is mounted... I bet its bent in..


----------

